# Fish Surgery??



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I saw this on Nova ScienceNow and thought you might get a kick out of it. Any thoughts?

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/sciencenow/3214/04.html


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I haven't finished watching yet, but wow! I could see doing this on a thousand+ dollar koi or some other fish that you've trained to come for feeding like a true pet that interacts with you, but a 1 lb. comet?


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

I've seen something like that done a few times before but its very rare. Check out: http://anythingfish.com/images/Ted/PhotoGallery/TigerRedtailSurgery.htm

This guy has some monster fish and does sme of the wildest things I have ever seen.


----------

